# Jeep Wrangler and Alarm



## mt3 (Jul 18, 2007)

i need help! 

i will be getting a 2007/2008 jeep wrangler in a month. i bought a 2-way car alarm system to install into the jeep. i am a little confused because the unit was made in china and the directions are confusing as hell (not good english)

i understand most of it but .... what is this thing on the right between the LED and the valet switch?


----------



## mt3 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Alarms and remote starters*

oh ... i see you are in the north-east ... where abouts? i am in mass. would you ever consider a house call? ... are you a pro-installer? .....$ ? 

just figured i'd ask ...


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Alarms and remote starters*



mt3 said:


> i need help!
> 
> i will be getting a 2007/2008 jeep wrangler in a month. i bought a 2-way car alarm system to install into the jeep. i am a little confused because the unit was made in china and the directions are confusing as hell (not good english)
> 
> i understand most of it but .... what is this thing on the right between the LED and the valet switch?


Not certain as I've probably not seen the unit then again maybe i have,let me know the name of the unit(manufacturer) and the model#.
When you say thing on the right, do you mean on the main unit itself? sure it's not the antenna?
Probably not worth me coming out there, though I'd love to if i could get away!
Let's see if I can talk you through it first,k? 
If you can get me the info like I asked might be able to help better, but you do have the install manual so......


----------



## mt3 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Alarms and remote starters*

the company in "inwells" the model is 3505. it is the relay piece. i think it is the starter kill relay ... don't think i am gonna bother with it since my car will have one of those Sentry Immobilizers ....

i do have the manual ... the english/grammar is terrible ...

got some questions about positive and negative door triggers ....


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Alarms and remote starters*

Yeah, 
You really don't need it as the factory unit does the trick, OK you need to know weather you have positive or negative locks right?
WOW, its a one wire system. same wire for both lock and unlock, also it's a negative trigger.


> JEEP, WRANGLER, 2007, Power Lock
> Lock is negative trigger thru a 330 ohm resistor. Unlock is negative trigger thru a 100 ohm resistor. MUST use relays.


 The wire can be found driver kick panel left corner the wire color is purple with a light green trace.
You'll need to use relays as it stated to "enhance you negative signal". Your unit probably is negative to begin with by default but you still must use relays.
The resistors can be purchased from radio shack(about a buck a piece) get a few of each.
I'll check to see if i can find a link for better explanations than mine


----------



## mt3 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Alarms and remote starters*

thanks! ... 

do i need relays of the door lock? ... it doesn't seem to say so in the instructional manual .... there is a six pin harness for central locks ... for the negative trigger ... two wires not used, green and blue for lock and unlock, and two wires that say connect to (-) ... is that for a relay?


do you have a picture of these relays? where did you see it state "enhance you negative signal"? .... did you find a better manual than mine?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Alarms and remote starters*

If your unit has 6 lock/unlock wires then it has built in relays, hook the two up to ground that you stated then the blue and the green will have the resistors at the ends of them then the end will go into the purple with a light Green trace wire, Use a test light to see if this wire is the correct one. If you have a simple test light(one wire with a light) hook it to positive as your looking for a negative signal, you should see a negative pulse with lock and unlock from the same wire(might only see the one).
Then once you've found the wire witch shows the pulse, hook your test light to ground then put a resistor on the purple wire touch your grounded light to it( it should pulse the lock or unlock) depending on witch resistor you use if it works then you have your wire if not keep looking as there may be more than one wire that is purple with a light green trace.
don't know why but can't copy and paste(damn copy rights), send me an e-mail I'll send you a copy of the instructions that may help you, put"car alarm" in the subject so i don't delete it. My address is jaggerwild1999[at]yahoo.com


----------

